# I think Enzo has a staph infection... (pictures)



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Have you wiped with a tissue to do the "blood" test for flea dirt? The last picture looks suspicious to me - but it's hard to tell.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Is that under his front leg? 

Recently, while waiting on an antibiotic cream, I was advised to used a betadine rinse to help ride us through. Since it was along her lips, I would wet a cotton swab and then put a few drops of betadine on it. :crossfing

We're up to 3 rx-medicated washes for my girl's allergies, so I totally understand how miserable the itchies are. I'm beginning to think she's scratching all day and not napping which is why she's started going to bed earlier


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

It looks like itchies to me... it is getting to be winter and dry.... Hard to tell how big that spot is...


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

It's not flea dirt...the dark spots are little scabs from itching. =( That bigger sore is about the size of a quarter and the smaller ones are pencil eraser sized or smaller.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I have never had staph on my pups, so I cannot speak to that. But with an itchy spot I will put some Gold Bond and keep an eye on it. If it looks like it started with a scab or a scratch (I have had that happen a few times) I clean with bactine and keep an eye on it.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Enzos_Mom said:


> It's not flea dirt...the dark spots are little scabs from itching. =( That bigger sore is about the size of a quarter and the smaller ones are pencil eraser sized or smaller.


Ii went googling before seeing this comment and was going to say I was probably wrong about the flea dirt - and you can tell we've never really had to deal with fleas with our dogs since I didn't actually know it looked llike this: Flea Dirt – What is Flea Dirt on Dogs and Cats

Is he chewing at the sores or bothering them? Can you give him a bath and then use something like neosporin on the spots?


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I gave him a bath with the Earthbath kind for dogs with hot spots and itchies, but that didn't really seem to help for very long. I might be able to try the Neosporine. Maybe at night when he's too tired to care. This could not have come in a worse week, money-wise. My hubby is an EMT and his regular partner at work got a new job. If they can't find a stand-in partner for him for a day, they send him home with no pay. That happened 3-4 times in the last pay period. =( Luckily, he has a new partner now, but we're trying to play catch up with the things that we missed last pay day because he was short about 30 hours on his check. So, if anyone has anymore at-home suggestions, I'm all ears. I'll give these ones a try, starting tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Where is that spot? Looks like inner thigh, but not sure. If he is itching with his leg I have used biker shorts on Barley before. Cone head works if its bite itching...

Be careful with any ointments because they can trap in moisture and cause a hotspot, depending on what the problem is...


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Yeah, it's on his inner thigh. I'm thinking that maybe I should shave the area, just to see if that helps?? Thoughts on that??


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Shaving will not hurt, but I have only resorted to that when Barley had a hot spot!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I wouldn't mind shaving here since it's a hidden spot. I'm wondering, if I do go the ointment route...would that homemade ear infection ointment work?? The one that has a little bit of everything?? I think Neosporine also has a spray of some kind now, so it's not actually an ointment.


----------



## jpajinag (Nov 25, 2010)

I don't think it is a staph infection, but can't be sure. One of our pups from our litter caught a staph infection in his new home at about 12 weeks old (he was playing with a neighbor dog and they think that was where he got it ). His new owner described it as "Pustules", there was red fluid filled bumps that burst. I never saw it in person because she didn't want him around our dogs when he was contagious, but this looks a lot different than she described. If it is itchies or another irritation medicated gold bond might help. It is inexpensive and will not cause hotspots (it actually works great at curing them). Hope this helps.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

This looks like an issue Lily had. I forget what my vet called it, but she said it was common for puppies to get. I know Enzo is not a puppy, but he is young. My vet did shave the areas...not going to close to skin so it wouldn't create more itching. Told me not to put ointment on it. She gave me a spray called GentaVed. It has Gentamicin and Betamehasone are the main ingredients also alcohol. She told me to use this 2x a day and keep it dry. Lily's looked like they were puss filled...I did not pop them. Anyway, good luck with Enzo, I don't know if this helps.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm sorry for what you are going through. Here are a couple of articles that have helped me when a funny looking bump or lump appeared on Barkley, I hope it helps:

Dog Skin Disorders

Causes of Solid-Appearing Lumps & Bumps on the Skin of Dogs


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Poor Enzo... I hope he feels better soon!

I just wanted to say that it looks like what Beamer has been battling for a little while. My vet just told me to bathe him twice a week and his infection is on the way out. He was never itchy, but had a bunch of nasty scabs and liked to lick them. I used Microtek shampoo and it seems to be working pretty well. We should be totally cleared up in a few weeks (it is a slow process).


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

I've had a couple foster dogs who have had spots that looked just like that from itching themselves. Just like what SandyK recommended, I used the GentaVed spray and in a short time the spots really healed up and they stopped itching. For one dog it was on his face, another was on his inner back leg, and it worked well for both!


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Enzos_Mom said:


> I wouldn't mind shaving here since it's a hidden spot. I'm wondering, if I do go the ointment route...would that homemade ear infection ointment work?? The one that has a little bit of everything?? I think Neosporine also has a spray of some kind now, so it's not actually an ointment.


 
I was going to suggest that. I have used that mixture on my boys a few times. It did seem to help with the itching. Hope Enzo feels better soon.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

It looks itchy! If you shave it, don't shave it close or it will itch more. Gold Bond powder is a good suggestion or if there is such a thing as OTC hydrocortizone spray that would be the best. Hydrocort. ointment would be OK, but a spray would be better. Luckily it's not contagious (it's normal skin bacteria that has taken advantage of some weakness in the skin-too dry, too wet, allergy, etc., etc.).


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Ruby has this all over. Her allergies are at an all time high and the itching and scratching had become a 24 hour activity. Last week the vet put her on Temeril P at 3 pills a day. This has literally helped her not to scratch. She has scabs all over her body and a severe case of dandruff. I hope Enzo feels better soon.


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

Keep it clean. Soap and water, maybe even a little Listerine. Then, mix a little neosporin and hydrocortisone cream together. Rub it in, and leave the wound open the air. Shaving the area is ok, just be careful not to get too close. Benadryl should help w/the itching if the hydrocortisone doesn't work. It's the end of ragweed/golden rod season, and I can't wait 'til it's all gone.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Nash has had similar spots, on his hind area, I shaved it, so I could see it, and then wiped it down with rubbing alcohol, it dried them up....good luck with it, poor lil guy....


----------

